# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SSMS Express /DTS Wizard

## ColumbusWolf

I have set up DTSWiz.exe as an external tool and when I try to execute the package I get an error about not being able to create an instance of DTS. 

 I am actually running SSMS Express edition on Vista. I run SSMS as admin and I have even tried launching DTSwiz.exe as admin but the same results. 

 Are there DLLs that I need to register?

----------


## rmiao

Have complete error message and error code? Is it sql2k5 express? Applied sp1?

----------


## ColumbusWolf

Yes, I have SP1. 

 It says "could not create an instance of the DTS package"

----------


## rmiao

May need check with Microsoft to see if it works on vista.

----------

